# Microsoft Remote Desktop 10



## agarner32 (Apr 6, 2019)

I just installed the latest Remote Desktop and it works differently than the previous version. I used to be able to hover my mouse over both screens and switch between Windows and OSX. I could have any combination of windows. Now I'm only able to switch back and forth on the iMac - not my second monitor. I'm missing something in the Display preferences, but I can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------

